
Password length or complexity? Math says length… - thibaut_barrere
https://www.renditioninfosec.com/2017/09/password-length-or-complexity-math-says-length/
======
putsteadywere
Obligatory xkcd: [https://www.xkcd.com/936/](https://www.xkcd.com/936/)

Prepare to never forget the phrase CORRECT HORSE BATTERY STAPLE!

